# Buckeye Clocks



## manbuckwal (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm showing off someone else's work here just to give folks some other wood working ideas . Buckeye Burl Clocks.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2014)

You should make one with the DODGERS logo. Lololol


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> You should make one with the DODGERS logo. Lololol



That would be a waste of good buckeye !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> You should make one with the DODGERS logo. Lololol



Red Sox. Oakland Raiders. LA Kings. Or the LA Lakers...those would be the only acceptable clocks to make...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2014)

The top one loosely resembles the continent of Africa, or even south America. 

To me, those commercial logos just ruin beautiful wood. But I am a fan of wood much more than any sports team. For a die hard sports fan though, I can definitely see the appeal for sure. When I look at them from that perspective I can appreciate them. If I had the mindset of a real fan, I'd surely buy one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice! I'm working on a cast piece that includes some colors very appropriate to buckeye...errr, Buckeyes! Those clocks are very nice, I can see a fan paying fair coin to put one in his man-cave, or living room if spouse is also a fan!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The top one loosely resembles the continent of Africa, or even south America.
> 
> To me, those commercial logos just ruin beautiful wood. But I am a fan of wood much more than any sports team. For a die hard sports fan though, I can definitely see the appeal for sure. When I look at them from that perspective I can appreciate them. If I had the mindset of a real fan, I'd surely buy one.


As soon as I find one that resembles Texas I'll make one with a woman's beach volleyball team for you @Kevin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RJH (Oct 14, 2014)

Buckeye burl. Cincinnati Reds. Still looks good.


----------

